# A Momentous Occasion!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie lifted his leg for the first time this morning! My boy is growing up!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol. i remember when Riley started lifting his leg. i was like "oh no.... here we go!" and he's been marking everything he can outside since. lol.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! Wolfie aimed for the tree, but missed. It just went into the air. LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well thats better than nothing! he gets points for trying! he's got time to get the aim right!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This thread is funny! Go Wolfie! haha...

On a somewhat related note, I recently saw a female wolf at a local wolf research center do a _double_ raised leg urination. Both rear legs came off the ground. It was so crazy!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

wildo said:


> This thread is funny! Go Wolfie! haha...
> 
> On a somewhat related note, I recently saw a female wolf at a local wolf research center do a _double_ raised leg urination. Both rear legs came off the ground. It was so crazy!


WOW! That's strange. Must have been weird looking.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats! Mine never quite got the hang of raising his leg. Prolly because of his hip issues. Oh well, I have a girly man!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah Wolfie!! :teary: Your baby is growing up.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWW......he's growing up.....Jake lifted his INSIDE Petsmart two weeks ago, I could have died!!!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie lifted his leg for the first time this morning! My boy is growing up!


Congrats!! Did he ever **** his leg a little bit? Brody is doing that now, he doesnt try to pee on anything like Wolfie did but I was just wondering if Wolfie started out like that!?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hehe, I tried to write something but I guess it blocked it out...I guess I could say "tilt" his leg? lol


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max is 2 y.o now and still hasn't lifted his leg. He does sidle up to bushes, trees, etc and kind of leans in. It looks pretty funny...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> Congrats!! Did he ever **** his leg a little bit? Brody is doing that now, he doesnt try to pee on anything like Wolfie did but I was just wondering if Wolfie started out like that!?


No he never did try at all. I only saw our dog Chief do it a couple of times, and each of those times he peed on the wall when he saw the vet. He hated that vet and let him know it. Other than he always squatted. LOL. I thought Wolfie would always squat too.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Lycan had his first leg lift a few months ago. he still tends to squat quite often. He is NOT a girly man, just very secure in his masculinity. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

*Hand Stand Urination (HSU)*



Wolfiesmom said:


> WOW! That's strange. Must have been weird looking.


I contacted Monty Sloan, world renowned wolf photographer (who just so happens to be based at Wolf Park- just 65 miles from my house) and he generously passed along a shot of Kailani (alpha female of the main pack) doing a HSU. This picture is used with permission. Enjoy this fairly rare shot! 

This is Kailani marking her treat-filled pumpkin on Halloween. Wolf Park has a "buy a wolf a pumpkin" program where you can purchase a treat-filled pumpkin to help raise funds for the facility. It is not uncommon at all for the wolves to mark their individual pumpkin. I witnessed two of them actually defecate into their pumpkins! Talk about extreme marking... haha!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was going to ask if wolfie lifted his leg on his wood formations)


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

wildo said:


> I contacted Monty Sloan, world renowned wolf photographer (who just so happens to be based at Wolf Park- just 65 miles from my house) and he generously passed along a shot of Kailani (alpha female of the main pack) doing a HSU. This picture is used with permission. Enjoy this fairly rare shot!
> 
> This is Kailani marking her treat-filled pumpkin on Halloween. Wolf Park has a "buy a wolf a pumpkin" program where you can purchase a treat-filled pumpkin to help raise funds for the facility. It is not uncommon at all for the wolves to mark their individual pumpkin. I witnessed two of them actually defecate into their pumpkins! Talk about extreme marking... haha!


Thats CRAZY!!!! Very cool! Thank you for sharing that with us!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Go Wolfie! Max started lifting a few months ago, needless to say hubby was like "that's my boy!" Of course you may have also read that Max lifted his leg on the Christmas tree . So far he only did it twice but now seems to leave it alone.

Wolfie...keep your leg down in the house, lol!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

After reading the Christmas tree marking thread, I wondered what Karlo would do yesterday when we brought our freshcut one inside. He ignored it. Though I have floor houseplants and he's never marked them.
Karlo started lifting his leg at about 3 months! He peed on his leg and that was that. He isn't a big marker because I do correct him if he is doing it on leash. Though his first trip in to Pet supplies plus last month had him do it in the first isle. Too much temtation. Luckily, he didn't hit anything before I stopped him.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> AWWW......he's growing up.....Jake lifted his INSIDE Petsmart two weeks ago, I could have died!!!!


haha Dodger does that everytime we go in to Petsmart in fact it wouldn't be an official visit to Petsmart without him peeing on something haha.


YAY Wolfie!!! he's getting to be such a big boy.


----------

